
Sulong – Execution of LLVM-Based Languages on the JVM - pygy_
http://2016.ecoop.org/event/icooolps-2016-sulong-execution-of-llvm-based-languages-on-the-jvm
======
josho
This may prove to be an easy way to benchmark native code performance against
the JVM.

I wonder if longer term it could be used as a way to compile native C into
something that could execute in a JVM. Giving the JVM access to the wealth of
existing libraries without having to write native wrappers.

